# Netbook : besoin de conseil



## themat (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Contraint par mon budget je ne peux acheter un MacBook, j'envisage d'acheter un Netbook prochainement, j'aimerai y installer Mac OS.

Mais dans les listes des Netbook compatibles que l'on trouve sur le net, souvent le matos à 1 an, donc plus en vente.

Sur les netbooks actuellement en vente, que me conseillez-vous ? Du moment que c'est un "Intel Atom" c'est bon ? et pour la wifi ?

J'avais vu le *Dell Inspiron Mini 1012*, ou *MSI U230-063FR*... Avez-vous des conseils ou modèles à me suggérer ? 

Mon utilisation sera : internet, édition de texte, lecture photo, et regarder des films.

Merci d'avance 
*
*


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue


tu devrais jeter un coup d'oeil dans cette section: http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/

cela dit, d'une manière générale, le hakintosch, bien qu'actuellement toléré sur le forum, ben ça ne rameute pas encore du monde 

bonne lecture

à+


----------



## themat (11 Octobre 2010)

Mon message n'est donc pas dans la bonne rubrique...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2010)

de fait

mais si un gentil modo passe par ici, ce sera déplacé, pas de soucis


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

As-tu pensé à de l'occasion ?
A moins que tu ais des besoins particulier de puissance, est-ce qu'un MB d'il y a deux ou trois ans ne t'irait pas ?


----------



## Dark Phantom (11 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> As-tu pensé à de l'occasion ?
> A moins que tu ais des besoins particulier de puissance, est-ce qu'un MB d'il y a deux ou trois ans ne t'irait pas ?



En même temps, intel atom et puissance ça va pas bien ensemble. 

Comme Ponkhead, je te conseille soit un macbook d'occasion (5 euros)
soit un netbook à 240 euros sur lequel tu mets linux et xp en dual boot. 
Les hackintosh sur netbook, ça fonctionne, mais aucune application digne de ce nom ne fonctionnera bien dessus, tu auras des ralentissements pour tout, même pour les navigateurs web. Alors qu'avec Linux mint ou Ubuntu ça glissera tout seul.


----------



## TiteLine (11 Octobre 2010)

Je plussoie en ce qui concerne un macbook d'occasion. Idéal pour faire connaissance avec OSX en toute légalité ... et bien aussi performant, voire plus qu'un "netbook".


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> je te conseille soit un macbook d'occasion (5 euros)


 
Pour 5 euros, même d'occaz, il va surtout avoir le carton du MB... Mais vide.
Hé, hé.

Ouais, sinon, si le budget est vraiment bas, un netbook avec Linux tournera sans doute mille fois mieux qu'un netbook hackintoshé.


----------



## Dark Phantom (12 Octobre 2010)

Je voulais écrire 500.


----------



## themat (14 Octobre 2010)

Merci de vos réponses, mais possédant déjà un iMac je voulais rester dans la continuité.

Ensuite acheter un MacBook d'occaz, pour 300euros ca va être dure je pense, et dans quel état.... Mais si les hackintosh ne s'avère pas vraiment bien utilisable, j'y installerai juste un XP de base alors...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

En même temps , les MacBook qui ont 3 ans sont souvent usés et soufflent comme je ne sais quoi !
Ce ne sont certainement pas de bonnes affaires !


----------



## arnowood (14 Octobre 2010)

j y prefere aussi un vieu mac..
j ai monter deux netbook sous mac, c est bien le premier n avais pas de son, le second 100% compatible mais...


----------



## polaroid62 (17 Octobre 2010)

un asus 1021n ça peut le faire


----------

